# Why transfer on Day 3?



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello I just wondered if anyone has a definitive answer to why most embies are transferred on Day 3? 


Only because I have just been through treatment and managed to get 5 eggs of which 3 fertilised and then 2 were at the 4 cell stage on day 2. When I last went through tx I also had 3 fertilised embryos and then on day 3 (when we turned up for transfer)  I was told that only one embie had made it (this was transferred to my lovely surrogate but unfortunately turned out to be a BFN) 


This time I questioned with my clinic once they rang to tell me that two had made it and I asked why wait the extra day, why not have transfer on day 2?" - and they agreed! So we went for transfer of our two embies and by the time they transferred them they were at the 8 cell stage plus they assisted hatched one of them but now I cant help but question why wait to Day 3 anyway? and have we done the right thing by asking for transfer a day early? I guess I didnt want a re-run of last time...


anyway I always find its always better to put your worries down on paper (well, on computer in this case!) as its better out than in and just wondered if anyone has any specific things to say on this?


Any thoughts would be most welcome...we are on the 2ww at least, and 14th Oct is the dreaded test day so we shall see...I will just add it has been a twelve year journey to get to this stage so I do consider myself blessed to get this far for this last time!


Sweetpea


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wishing you loads of luck Sweetpea      really hope this is your time.

I think the transfer date is all about trying to get the best quality embies of all the ones you get.
If you only have two or less they'll usually transfer day 2.  If you've got more they'll go a day further to see which are the strongest to put back and if you've got quite a few they'll even take it to day 5.  

Different consultants have different views.  Mine prefers to put them back asap than keep them in the lab.  I had a 2 day transfer of a single embie and got a long awaited BFP - really hoping you get yours too     

Reb xx


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah thanks for your reply Reb - I really dont know why I posted seeing as it's all out of my hands now anyway! (but I did think overnight that I should have posted this on the ask an embryologist section instead so I might just put it there too!)


I guess I was looking for assurance and it does make sense putting the embies in sooner rather thank later to let them snuggle in!



Ach well we shall see how we go......fingers crossed!


Sweetpea


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ah just seen the embryologist section isnt open for new posts, ach well never mind!   


Sweetpea


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

It's not totally out of your hands when you have them put back.  

They are your embryos and if you want to put them back at day 2, or wait till day 3, then you have a say in that choice.  The embryologists will advise you what they think is the best idea, but ultimately it's your choice more than theirs.  We had 7 fertilised and they thought we could go to blast but we had decided from the start that, as there were no issues with me, they would be better of where they were intended to be and given a chance, rather than risk them dying in a dish in a lab.

Hope it works for you next time around!!


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Hazel and CONGRATULATIONS on your impending birth, not long to go now eh? GOOD LUCK !!  


And thanks again Reb for your reply too and wahey on your BFP after everything you've been through, it is great to hear these positive stories. PMA all round! 


Lets    we can get there this time too!


Bye for now


Sweetpea x


----------

